# "Some say 'bananza' some say 'bonanza'...."



## gnomes'n'goats (Oct 8, 2007)

Bonanza 1. an exceptionally large and rich ore shoot or pocket that yields a large profit carrying gold and silver 2. something that yields a large profit

Bananza 1. What bananas do when partying. 

:greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:slapfloor:


----------

